# Root bubbles?



## Darkblade48 (Jan 4, 2008)

Yes, it may be pearling! You definitely have enough lighting for pearling to occur, and the addition of CO2 definitely helps.

Keep up with the fertilizer regimen and you'll soon find yourself overflowing with plants!


----------



## eyebeatbadgers (Aug 6, 2007)

Sounds more like what I call an air leak. Do you see a fine stream of bubbles? If so, the plant is just damaged in a spot, and some O2 is escaping. If the bubbles are coming from the tops of the leaves, and sticking, _that_ is "pearling". If the bubbles are coming from the substrate just beneath the plant, then the plant's roots are making so much O2 that it is escaping the substrate in bubbles, usually big burps of air.

A little off topic, but with your higher light levels, you need to make sure you are dosing all the nutrients plants need to thrive. Most commercially available plant food do not provide this, but only the trace minerals. Here's a good link to get you learning about fertilizers.

Good luck!


----------



## hissytri (Jun 14, 2009)

Thanks. Yeah, I need to do a lot of reading on ferts as it is an area that confuses me a little, not what and why - just the dosing regimes. I was looking at going with pferts because it just seemed easier than most - a squirt here and there for success. I like that. I'm sure the plants are freaking out a little being brought home and then thrown under higher light with a lot more nutrients than they were getting. Can't tell you how super excited I am that this is actually working. Although I'm sure everyone here knows the feeling.


----------

